# Printer Problem



## parvez9988 (Sep 19, 2008)

I have a domain in which there are 3 workgroup laptops.The problem is...
When this computer wants to print they have to connect to the server(type server name in run \\XXXXX and double click on the shared printer icon)and able to access print,can give prints.

The problem is when we restart the laptop and want to give print we have to do this all steps once again.

I dont even understand what is the problem.
Plz help me.


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

You have workgroup laptops trying to connect to a domain. This is exactly how its supposed to be doing it. If you put the laptops on the domain there would only be the login and then they would have full access to the resources (printers included)


----------



## parvez9988 (Sep 19, 2008)

Thx for the reply.
I tried it on a desktop.This desktop is in workgroup.

I installed the shared printer(typeing \\server name In run command,and all the shared icons displays,double click on the printer icon and it get installed)can give prints now.

I restarted the system and opend a word document and given print command, I was unable to give print.

again to give print.I have to go to run and typed \\server name It asked for user name and password,I typed username and gave password.and again opend the word document and gave print.it was all ok for now.

If I restart the system and try to give print,Its of no use and I hve to go through this all steps again.

I think its some were related to permission's
bcz, if I go to control panel and check in printers(client side) , and double click on printer icon it says access deny.If I login to server and again check the icon it shows ready.

It all ok with domain users.the problem is with workgroup computers.I cant even join them in domain its vista home edition.

pls help 
Thx


----------



## Colossus610 (Jun 15, 2005)

It is as StumpedTechy stated, Vista Home/XP Home can only connect to a domain resource(Server/workstation) as a guest, that guest logon token/session is dropped by the workgroup PC's every reboot.
This is by Microsoft design.
Possibly, if any of those printers are IP capable(or use a print server device), you can install a direct IP port on the workgroup PC's and bypass printing thru the servers.


----------



## parvez9988 (Sep 19, 2008)

Thx for the reply colossus.It is more clear now.

Its not IP capable.

Guys, do we hve any other way to make it work??????????

some one help me,Need more suggestions plzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## cshujun21625 (Jun 17, 2009)

Check your server and make sure It haven't seted firewall activation!
If firewall is opened you may have not potency to access server resources,include printers files and etc barcode printer


----------



## parvez9988 (Sep 19, 2008)

Thx cshujun there is no firewall. Nd I think it's not a firewall problem bcz 
when I connect to server by typing username and password I'm able to print 

So its not a firewall problem

Any more suggestions guys plz reply.


----------

